# Moen Faucet - If I only Knew Then What I Know Now



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Have to give Moen kudo's. Have a kitchen faucet bought May 2001 that recently started leaking. I bought a new cartridge for the unit and it seemed to fix the problem, but a few days later water again appeared around the base of the faucet swivel.

Not having put up the manual I used to repair, decided to read their warranty and get a contact number.* It seems that any Moen built after 1995 has a lifetime warranty against leaks to the original purchaser (non-commercial).*

Called Moen, got their auto answer, entered my telephone number for auto call back rather than wait their estimated 49 minutes. This initially didn't work well. They did call back, but I was on the phone taking care of other business. They called twice 4-minutes apart and that was it. So later (4 hours or so) I called again, left number for auto call rather than wait 39 min. This time they called back, we connected. Gave them info, told when and where bought. They are sending me a new cartridge, seals for swivel barrel and new diverter valve for side spay head, all no charge and no shipping cost.

So had I only read the warranty previously, I would have saved about $30 I paid for two cartridges including freight (bought spare cartridge as I have 4 more Moen faucets that use the same cartridge). *Now I know.....Lifetime warranty...........and painless to use*.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Too bad it doesn't cover older ones.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ah, the old READ THE MANUAL theory


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

AcaCandy said:


> Ah, the old READ THE MANUAL theory




I'm male.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I know. I'm sure you don't ask for directions either


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

AcaCandy said:


> I know. I'm sure you don't ask for directions either


I have a real GPS, no need to ask and no need for a front/backseat driver. However, my GPS has a nag feature that makes you feel married.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I turned that feature off, I am married.


----------



## Danyo (Jan 29, 2004)

Wino, thanks for starting this thread. Think I might have the same kitche faucet as you, Its a Moen PureTouch and it started to leak, only way to stop it is to move the lever way over to the right.
Called Moen, they called back within 10 minutes. Told the agent what was happening, she asked me to try something to see if it would stop the leak. What she suggested didn't stop the leak. She next said the cartridge needed to be replaced and a new one would be sent to me. Never mentioned about the cost for the new cartridge or the shipping.

What a great customer service they have.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Danyo:up:

I received all my parts earlier this week (cartridge, diverter and all 'O' ring seals), no paperwork and no charge. Haven't installed as yet, since leak is now very intermittent and I'm too busy trying to get a neighbors Mac OS-X G4 to network with her new Vista laptop, which is a whole other story, but I'm really learning to hate Vista more than I thought possible.


----------

